# Cramping and AF style bloating whilst regulating cycles with BC Pill Microgynon



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Dear All, 

I have been walking this fertility road for a little while now and three failed IUI and two ICSI cycles later most twinges I'm well accustomed too, my last cycle ended in September and as I do not have regular periods (they like to go wandering for months at a time) I've been put on Microgynon to prompt a regular cycle preparing my lady bits for lift off with cycle 3 in January.

This is abit of an odd one as I appreciate outside regulating cycles the pill is given to help elliviate these symptoms but I have noticed whilst on the pill for me these symptoms seem to increase, and am having regular moderate discomfort very similar to AF itself through out the 21 days I'm actively taking the pill. 

For example I'm not due to stop untill Dec 10th but today I'm already very bloated and have been having mild/moderate cramps and stabbing pain which stops and starts for the majority of the morning. 

I know endo can sometimes be triggered by certain kinds of the pill but as far as I know I don't have any endo issues? 

Has anyone else found this/ can tell me it normal? 
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, maybe ask your doc to give you a different pill? some pills are fine for some people and giving lots of discomfort to others.   Lots of    for your next cycle   
Future Mummy


----------

